# Horror Movies?



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you guys suggest some horror movies for me to watch? I'm bored.
I also like gore and stuffs.

You can also talk anything about horror and your opinions about those movies, etc.​



Spoiler: Movies Suggested By People



[table="width: 700px"'][tr][td]Martyrs
May
V/H/S
Rosemary's Baby
Grace
The Loved Ones 
Ginger Snaps
The Descent
Would You Rather
American Mary 
The Conjuring
Drag Me to Hell
Ju-On (Japanese Grudge movie)
The Woman in Black
Insidious
Saw
The Human Centipede
The Exorcist
The Purge
Scream
A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean)
Jennifer's Body
Cube
Psycho (Classic)
The Shining (Classic)
The Amityville Horror (Original)
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Friday the 13th
Sorority Row
The Cabin in The Woods
The Crazies
Re-Animator
The Caller
The Pact
Don't Be Afraid of the Dark
The Orphanage
Silence of the Lambs
Cabin Fever 1&2
Patient Zero
Infection
Dark Water
Sick Nurses
Reincarnation
Bloody Reunion
Guinea Pig Series
Kairo (Pulse)
Suicide Club/Circle
Halloween
Season of the Witch
The Thing
House of 1000 Corpses
The Devil's Rejects
28 Days/Weeks Later
Grave Encounters
Blair Witch Project
IT
Pet Sematary
Jeepers Creepers
The Sixth Sense
The Orphan
Misery
Old Boy (Korean)
Let The Right One In (Swedish or American)
Carrie (Original and 2014 remake)
The Birds 
Dracula (Original)
Frankenstein
The Last House On The Left 
House At The End of the Street
The Hills Have Eyes (Remake) 
Children of the Corn (Original)
The Exorcism
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
Ghost Adventures: The Documentary
Little Shop of Horrors
Sinister
Megan is Missing 
Antichrist 
Begotten
Funny Games 
Gummo
A Serbian Film
Eraserhead
The Poughkeepsie Tapes 
August Underground's Mordum
I Spit on Your Grave
The Last House on the Left (1972 version) 
120 of Sodom 
Slaughtered Vomit Dolls 
Cannibal Holocaust 
Guinea Pig series
Nekromantik
Man Behind the Sun
Annabelle
Chucky
1408
Battle Royale
The Hills Have Eyes (2006)
Come and See 
Possession (1981)
[/td][td]
The Third Part of the Night
Hour of the Wolf
Hausu
The Tenant
Polanski's Apartment
Repulsion
The Wicker Man (1973) 
Suspiria
The Thing (1982)
Alien
Le Regine 
The Legend of Hell House
Inferno (1980) 
She Killed in Ecstasy 
The Beyond 
Cronenberg: The Brood, The Fly, and Videdrome
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Miss
Osbourne 
Jean Rollin: The Iron Rose, Fascination, and Lips of Blood
Others 
Shutter (Thai)
Noroi/The Curse
My Bloody Valentine
Evil Dead (1981)
House of Wax
Alien vs. Predator
The Fourth Kind
Dracula (Original)
The Bay
The Troll Hunter
The Children
The Decent
Dark Skies
Occulus
7500
Myst Rope
Rear Window 
Dial M for Murder 
Shadow of A Doubt
Touch of Evil
Nightmare on Elm Street (Original) 
The Shining
Cape Fear (Original)
Bram Stokers Dracula
Urban Legend 
House on Haunted Hill/The Haunting 
Hawthorne and Poe 
Body Snatchers 90s 
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
Village o the Damned
Omen
Salem's Lot
Creepshow
Twilight Zone: The Movie
Candyman
Phenomenon
The Innocents
Braindead
Insanitarium
Room 6
Soul Survivors
[/td][/tr][/table]






Spoiler: Links



Asian Horror Movies





Spoiler: Movies I Watched - For My Reference



American Mary
The Conjuring 
Drag Me to Hell
Insidious 
Saw 
The Human Centipede 
The Purge 
Scream
A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean)
The Amityville Horror (2005) 
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 
Friday the 13th 
Sorority Row
The Cabin in The Woods
Final Destination 
I Spit On Your Grave 
Piranha 3DD
Piranha 3D 
Three Extremes (Japanese) 
The Red Shoes (Japanese)
Ab-normal Beauty (Japanese)
Chucky 
Freddy Vs Jason
Nightmare on Elm Street
Wrong Turn
The Orphan
Don't Be Afraid of the Dark 
Halloween
Mama
My Bloody Valentine
Jennifer's Body 
Wrong Turn 
Hostel 
The Devil Inside 
The Possession 
The Apparition
V/H/S 
Bloody Reunion (Japanese) 
Coma (Korean)
Shutter (Thai)
Rosemary's Baby 
Annabelle 
House of Wax





Spoiler: My Favorites - Movies That I Liked So Far



American Mary
The Conjuring 
Saw 
The Human Centipede
The Purge 
Scream
The Amityville Horror (2005)
Final Destination 
I Spit On Your Grave 
Freddy and Jason Movies 
Halloween 
The Orphan
Hostel
The Devil Inside
The Possession
House of Wax 
Jennifer's Body
Chucky


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

My favourite horror movie of all time is Martyrs. It's in French but the subtitles are so worth it. It's amazing. Not cheesy at all, just downright twisted and sick. I truly, truly can't recommend it enough. It'll mess with you for days.

My all time favourite movie is May, it's not a jump scare per se but the endings messed up. Lots of gore.

V/H/S has a really good part, the I Like You chick is amazing. I would link it to you but I dunno this forums policy on linking to stuff involving nudity/gore. So if you're interested youtube Amateur Night. It should be about 15 min long.

Another all time classic is Rosemary's Baby. Also try Grace.

Oh my gosh and definitely try the Grudge but IN JAPANESE. The American remake is so lame. The og Japanese one is all kinds of gross.

And definitely check out The Loved Ones. That's fantastic. Or Ginger Snaps. And The Descent that's really good. And check out Would You Rather. It is quite a good one. And omg omg definitely American Mary. That's so amazing.

There are another few that aren't strictly... horror but rather just plain old gross sick disturbing horrifying. But I dunno if you wanna watch that kinda thing.

Most of these aren't jump scares, as I don't really think they make good horror movies per se. They're more creepy/disturbing/gory.

Here's a few decent cursed/haunting/ghost movies (which is rare as 80% of ghost movies suck majorly):

The Conjuring
Drag Me to Hell
Ju-On (Japanese Grudge movie)

I can recommend you something from a specific subgenre if you want, although apologies if my recommendations suck ;n; I'm a pretty massive horror movie fan!


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 5, 2014)

The Woman in Black, Insidious, Saw, The Human Centipede, The Exorcist, The Conjuring & The Purge.


----------



## epona (Oct 5, 2014)

Scream 1-4 are absolute classics, you should definitely give them a watch if you haven't already (it's always fun to marathon these on Halloween night, they're not too scary but there's a lot of gore and a few jumpscares so they're really good for watching with a group of friends)
If you're into foreign film I'd definitely recommend A Tale of Two Sisters, it's a Korean horror and probably one of the best horror films out there
Ginger Snaps, Jennifer's Body (not really horror but hey), V/H/S, The Loved Ones, Cube, Psycho (a classic), The Shining (another classic), The Amityville Horror (original please, the remake with Chloe Moretz sucked), Rosemary's Baby, The Exorcist, American Mary, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Friday the 13th, Sorority Row (I'm going to be crucified for this one, it's such an awful movie but it's so bad it's good), The Cabin in The Woods, The Conjuring (one of the better recent horror releases), The Crazies, Re-Animator


----------



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion guys! I just finished watching American Mary. It's good c:

I decided to make a list of the horror movies you guys suggested. It's also for the users here who wants to watch horror and gore stuffs.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

I absolutely love horror movies! I would definitely watch both Insidious movies and The Conjuring. The Caller and The Pact are kinda lesser know but free to watch if you have Netflix. Grave Encounters is another good one on Netflix. Also liked Don't Be Afraid of the Dark- the ending seriously freaked me out for a few days. Also El Orfanato (the Orphanage) is a good one that's in Spanish. The Loved Ones is another twisted one that has some gore.

The Babadook is coming out very soon and I've been anxiously waiting for it. Check out the trailer! I think it comes out in US theaters in November but will already be out on DVD in Australia.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 5, 2014)

The Human Centipede and Saw? Someone actually suggested those? Kind of sad to see that's what constitutes as horror these days.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

How much gore are we talking? 
(My time to shine with my useless knowledge of horror...)
And personally, I wouldn't bother with V/H/S. It was kind of a letdown. But that's just me. (I was so sad...)

B movies: Cabin Fever 1, 2, and Patient Zero. So much gore, it's hilarious.

Foreign: Infection, Dark Water, Sick Nurses, Reincarnation, Bloody Reunion (I believe it's called that.), Guinea Pig series, Kairo (Pulse), Suicide Club/Circle.

Halloween series (I didn't see it anywhere on the lists, but I might've missed it AND Season of the Witch should be included if you watch), John Carpenter's 'The Thing,' House of 1000 Corpses, The Devil's Rejects, 28 Days/Weeks Later, Grave Encounters, Blair Witch Project, IT, Pet Semetary, Jeepers Creepers.

Also, I recommend this site for strictly Asian Horror movies: http://www.asian-horror-movies.com/indexm.html


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2014)

The Blair Witch Project, It, The Sixth Sense, Halloween, Orphan, and Misery if that'd count as horror

None of them are too gory but they're really good, for gore I'd second V/H/S cause it was so gory I couldn't finish watching.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Silence of the Lambs.



Omg, YES! Freaking love Hannibal Lector! <3

Also Old Boy (Korean version) was really good, Let The Right One In (Swedish or American, both are decent), Carrie (original and 2014 remake), Psycho (original), The Birds, Dracula (original), Frankenstein, The Last House On The Left, House At The End of the Street, The Hills Have Eyes (remake), Children of the Corn (original), The Exorcism, Saw, The Exorcism of Emily Rose, and Ghost Adventures: The Documentary (not a horror movie but still really scary). 
Most of these are on Netflix live stream, too, so you should have no problem watching them.


----------



## a potato (Oct 5, 2014)

Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Omg, YES! Freaking love Hannibal Lector! <3
> 
> Also Old Boy (Korean version) was really good, Let The Right One In (Swedish or American, both are decent), Carrie (original and 2014 remake), Psycho (original), The Birds, Dracula (original), Frankenstein, The Last House On The Left, House At The End of the Street, The Hills Have Eyes (remake), Children of the Corn (original), The Exorcism, Saw, The Exorcism of Emily Rose, and Ghost Adventures: The Documentary (not a horror movie but still really scary).
> Most of these are on Netflix live stream, too, so you should have no problem watching them.


YES! ALL OF THESE!


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 5, 2014)

I adore the SAW movies (mostly the first 3), they're pretty intense and the story is just wonderful <3
Hmm lets see, Halloween (the original and remake are pretty good), Sinister, and a really intense movie is The Human Centipede (both the first and second one)


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

If any of you want to see the worst horror movie/general movie of all time I truly recommend watching Megan is Missing. Everything about it is so hilariously bad and awfully done.

The only 'scary' bit is the 22 minutes at the end. Which is what everyone raves about. It's still pretty awful.

Trust me it's the worst horror movie of all time. And probably the worst movie of all time.

Also, no one asked for these gross disturbing films but I'm gonna tell you some anyway. Watch with caution and beware of possible triggers. Some of these aren't strictly horror movies. But you wanted some gore. So I'll lay some on you. I'm not a fan of mindless unnecessary gore, so here are some recommendations that I think are gory yet disturbing. The best combo.

Imma put these under a spoiler because I talk for ages.



Spoiler



Antichrist (absolutely phenomenal)
Begotten
Funny Games (not supposed to be presented as a horror movie, but inevitably classified as one. Great commentary on violence used in movies)
Gummo (not horror but still a pretty uncomfortable watch)
A Serbian Film (pretty notorious for its graphic violence, somewhat gratuitous but I like the idea of the message behind the story, even if it's subtly executed)
Eraserhead
The Poughkeepsie Tapes (pretty dull but some scenes are hella creepy)

Here's some gratutious, unjustified violence for anyone who just wants to watch pure unadulterated gore. They're not particularly great movies but nothing with that amount of pointless gore is gonna be a good movie tbh:

August Underground's Mordum (wa-hey this is quite the gross ride. There's even a sequel if you can't get enough mindless violence and shock tactics)
I Spit on Your Grave
The Last House on the Left (1972 version)
120 of Sodom (horrifying)
Slaughtered Vomit Dolls (if you wanna watch vomiting chicks)
Cannibal Holocaust (I don't wanna recommend this, but if you wanna consider yourself a full-on gore fan then it's a must)
Guinea Pig series
Nekromantik
Man Behind the Sun

Actually look up totalfilm's 25 Most Disturbing Movies ever. I've watched nearly all of them and can confirm that they are truly gross.

Apart from the Exorcist. That is such a dull movie.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 5, 2014)

I just watched Anabelle ('_ _ _ ')
It was REALLY freaky! I wouldn't 
recommend if you have serious phobia of dolls.
I recommend it if you like occult stuff


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> If any of you want to see the worst horror movie/general movie of all time I truly recommend watching Megan is Missing. Everything about it is so hilariously bad and awfully done.
> 
> The only 'scary' bit is the 22 minutes at the end. Which is what everyone raves about. It's still pretty awful.
> 
> ...


Gummo is a good suggestion if you want to watch something disturbing. I couldn't finish that movie either.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> If any of you want to see the worst horror movie/general movie of all time I truly recommend watching Megan is Missing. Everything about it is so hilariously bad and awfully done.
> 
> The only 'scary' bit is the 22 minutes at the end. Which is what everyone raves about. It's still pretty awful.
> 
> ...


Cannibal Holocaust, man... 
That movie is crazy. There was a rumor going around that they were going to try and remake it, lol.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Cannibal Holocaust, man...
> That movie is crazy. There was a rumor going around that they were going to try and remake it, lol.



I mean I don't particularly rate it, but it's just one of those you have to watch because if you try and debate gore with people it will come up about 50% of the time.

Also I cba to go back and edit my post again so if any of you are interested in I Spit On Your Grave try and catch the original version. Generally remakes of things are pretty awful. Actually I don't think I've ever seen a decent horror movie remake.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I mean I don't particularly rate it, but it's just one of those you have to watch because if you try and debate gore with people it will come up about 50% of the time.


I didn't really care for it. I was just weirded out by it. I love gore and I just watched it, because like you said, people will bring that up as some sort of test of your gore-appreciation/knowledge or something.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I didn't really care for it. I was just weirded out by it. I love gore and I just watched it, because like you said, people will bring that up as some sort of test of your gore-appreciation/knowledge or something.



Yeah any time gore is discussed I can guarantee Cannibal Holocaust is brought up. It's just attached to the genre. Kinda like if you ask my generation what horror movies they found scary, they'll go for Saw/Hostel/stuff like that. They're not necessarily bad (I think Hostel is superb) but they're barely scratching the surface of the genre.

There are far superior 'snuff' style films out there but yeah. It seems to be the go to for amateur gore fans. Nothing I've seen has come close to August Underground's Mortum and A Serbian Film. They truly push the limits of good taste. Actually they completely obliterate them.

The calm, docile nature of the murders in Funny Games is pretty disturbing though. I consider disturbing on two different levels, there's like 'watching a dude get beaten to death' disturbing then there's 'Jesus Christ how are they committing these horrifying acts with no sense of remorse' disturbing. And the latter is what truly makes a film for me.

/I have very strong opinions about the horror genre and could probably list enough horror films/comics/stories/creepypastas to keep you all entertained for the next 20 years. I'm sorry if I come across as dull/patronising/annoying I'll shut up now. But I am totally stalking this thread for new suggestions. Gotta watch 'em all.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Yeah any time gore is discussed I can guarantee Cannibal Holocaust is brought up. It's just attached to the genre. Kinda like if you ask my generation what horror movies they found scary, they'll go for Saw/Hostel/stuff like that. They're not necessarily bad (I think Hostel is superb) but they're barely scratching the surface of the genre.
> 
> There are far superior 'snuff' style films out there but yeah. It seems to be the go to for amateur gore fans. Nothing I've seen has come close to August Underground's Mortum and A Serbian Film. They truly push the limits of good taste. Actually they completely obliterate them.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're coming off as annoying or patronizing. You're just giving your suggestions, which was asked. I'm the same way with horror so I get where you're coming from completely. 


Spoiler



I'm kind of excited that I met a fellow horror enthusiast, but I'm totally playing it down when in the inside I'm like YES. HELLO. http://i.imgur.com/WMx5PiN.gif My friends are really squeamish and/or don't think the horror genre is fun, outside of Paranormal Activity or Jeff the Killer so I'm always looking for horror buddies.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 5, 2014)

Great thread! I love horror and need some scary movies to watch for the Halloween season 

Some of my suggestions might seem silly since they're not the typical scary movie that will scare you and keep you awake at night, but I don't think every horror movie has to do that to necessarily be "good". There are a lot of scary movies that don't actually scare me that I still love and enjoy.

The Child's Play movies are my favorite horror series (aside from Seed of Chucky, that one was just awful), I know it's hard for a lot of people to take Chucky seriously but they're very enjoyable movies in my opinion! Tiffany is my favorite horror chick <3 

I'm also a big Stephen King fan, Pet Sematary is a good one, it really makes you think about things. 1408 is REALLY good, it had a lot of genuinely creepy scenes. I might be in the minority when saying this but I thought the Carrie remake was great and prefer it over the original, although I do love both movies.

Battle Royale is a good movie, it's not actually horror but the situation is a very scary one to me. 

The Hills Have Eyes (2006 one) is freaky and definitely worth watching.

Oh, and I really like Sorority Row. It's one of those horror movies where you can just have fun watching it.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't think you're coming off as annoying or patronizing. You're just giving your suggestions, which was asked.
> I'm the same way with horror so I get where you're coming from completely.
> 
> 
> ...



That's really nice to hear, it's just sometimes when I'm super passionate about a subject I tend to ramble and just never know when to stfu and I worry that I annoy people because I don't notice myself rambling because I'm just like 'yes thing I like yes must talk for ages about thing I like' and completely forget that I'm probably bothering the hella out of people.

But omg my love of horror began with Gothika and the original version of Carrie, which although are not the greatest movies still hold a special honour for me. I'm always on the look out for more ghost/haunting themed films, because tbh most absolutely suck. Apart from The Conjuring that was a surprisingly decent attempt for a modern day horror movie using your typical doll/ghost/demon plot line. I'm looking into more Asian films, after being absolutely blow away by the og version of the Grudge. It makes me wonder what other fantastic foreign films are out there which Hollywood has completely butchered.



Spoiler



I am just so beyond into the horror genre. I live it. I breathe it. Anything creepy/disturbing/gory/paranormal is just YAAAAAAAS. I spend at least 2 hours a day scouring the webz for creepypastas/creepy videos/paranormal happenings. I am dedicated to my horror grind.

The majority of modern 'Hollywood' kinda horror make me cry inside. Because it's like. Ugh you have so much available to you. You could create the most realistic looking creepy scenes. You have a massive budget. Yet you're going with the 'family movies into house/goes camping, spooky people appear, spooky people terrorise family with no prior motive, exorcist called' thing again. Or it's an awful glossy remake of a once decent horror movie starring attractive actors. Like nah.

*horror fist pound*


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

Come and See
Possession (1981)
The Third Part of the Night
Sal?: The 120 Days of Sodom. Honestly meh but worth a viewing
Hour of the Wolf
Hausu
The Tenant / might as well watch Polanski's apartment trilogy, so Repulsion & Rosemary's Baby as well
The Wicker Man (1973)
Suspiria
The Thing (1982)
Alien
Le regine
The Legend of Hell House
Inferno (1980)
She Killed in Ecstasy
The Beyond
Cronenberg: The Brood, The Fly, and Videdrome
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Miss Osbourne
Jean Rollin: The Iron Rose, Fascination, and Lips of Blood


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 5, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> lots of text



ilu and all of those movies


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

Horror movies I quite enjoyed were the Conjuring and Insidious.


----------



## pacifiedseat (Oct 5, 2014)

I suggest The Conjuring, Insidious and Asian Horror flicks (The Ring series, One missed call, The Eye and Shutter). It gave me sleepless nights. I am such a coward but I love testing my courage through this movies.


----------



## nammie (Oct 5, 2014)

I loveee horror movies, my favourites are the Others and Shutter (thai ver.)
not fond of gorey ones much, so neither of those two have gore lol
more fond of psychological horror and both def. have aspects of those!
I also enjoyed the endings for both movies, I find that a lot of times horror movie endings disappoint me, but it was def. not the case for those two lol

edit: Noroi/the Curse creeped me out too, its pretty long though.


----------



## LilD (Oct 5, 2014)

Silent Hill


----------



## Mariah (Oct 5, 2014)

Nyx81 said:


> Silent Hill



You consider that a horror movie?


----------



## Beachland (Oct 5, 2014)

I recently watched a movie called "You're Next" on Netflix. It's the kind of movie that sucks but it's entertaining anyway (actually it's not that bad but it's really cliche and predictable). If you like the "stuck in a remote house with murderers in the woods" kind of story I would recommend it.

Edit: I'm not sure if this is a "horror" movie, it's more of a thriller which is why I forgot about it but Misery (based off a Stephen King book) is one of my all-time favorite movies. It's about a woman who kidnaps her favorite writer and holds him hostage. Kathy Bates is amazing in it


----------



## LilD (Oct 5, 2014)

My next suggestion was My Bloody Valentine


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't read since you're probably planning on watching those movies


Spoiler: spoiler



A lot of those movies in the first box aren't scary



Umm, there's not much scary movies that I know of that are actually scare me.... The only reason why a lot of scary movies are scary is because they over-use the whole scary pop up thing and they use the "dead silent for like 10 minutes then loud scream". This is what I noticed. Umm, the ones I've watched recently was Infection (I think) it's a Japanese horror and I didn't finish it since we watched it in Japanese class last year at the end of the year. We also watched One miss call, it wasnt that scary, it was mostly odd and mysterious for me (Also watched in Japanese)


----------



## Mariah (Oct 5, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I recently watched a movie called "You're Next" on Netflix. It's the kind of movie that sucks but it's entertaining anyway (actually it's not that bad but it's really cliche and predictable). If you like the "stuck in a remote house with murderers in the woods" kind of story I would recommend it.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if this is a "horror" movie, it's more of a thriller which is why I forgot about it but Misery (based off a Stephen King book) is one of my all-time favorite movies. It's about a woman who kidnaps her favorite writer and holds him hostage. Kathy Bates is amazing in it



I love the movie Misery. It's fantastic.


----------



## 35mm (Oct 5, 2014)

E V I L   D E A D omg omg omg it's my fAVE

- - - Post Merge - - -

not the 2013 one though, the 1981 original.


----------



## Adventure9 (Oct 5, 2014)

Saw
The descent (one of my all time favs)
The Hills Have Eyes
House of Wax (probably my favorite )
The Conjuring

That's all I can think of for now. Can't wait to see Annabelle ^^

--
oh and Alien vs. Predator is great too!


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 5, 2014)

Agreed to Misery, my favorite Stephen King film.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 5, 2014)

Reenhard said:


>



^I'm freaking terrified of aliens and white owls because of this movie. It's one of the only found footage films that I like and actually found frightening.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 5, 2014)

All I can remember seeing are The Ring (American remake) and One Missed Call (not the American remake, the original w/ subtitles). They're pretty classic I guess.

Not many good ones that aren't just gore or jump scares.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Wew. Thanks for the suggestions. I just updated the list. If there are errors and stuff, please tell me >.< I'll watch V/H/S later.

And I hope me and my friends can watch Annabelle XD


----------



## nammie (Oct 6, 2014)

the Others isnt Thai, it's English lol


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't watch horror movies or movies in general that have gotten less than a 7 on IMDB. Which are almost all that are listed on this thread.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

Right, I've also seen Mama, but I guess you have too, OP.

It kinda sucked.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Right, I've also seen Mama, but I guess you have too, OP.
> 
> It kinda sucked.



Mama was terrible.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> ilu and all of those movies



Lana blesses u and your movie taste.

And bless you Motte for your suggestions. I'd never even heard of some of those! Gonna binge watch them all this week.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

I really don't watch Horror movies that much.
Though I did dipped into the original Dracula from the early 30's one time when it was on Netflix....It was good...but very very quiet.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 6, 2014)

This one is not scary or anything but I find it rather amusing.






This movie is unique. This is not about monsters, ghost, or demons. This is about that POSSIBLE can happen. This is pretty interesting!






This is about Scandinavia's myth about trolls, not scary but I love this one as well. 


I will come up with more tips later if you guys are interested


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 6, 2014)

milkeh said:


> Wew. Thanks for the suggestions. I just updated the list. If there are errors and stuff, please tell me >.< I'll watch V/H/S later.
> 
> And I hope me and my friends can watch Annabelle XD



Annabelle was really disappointing  Obviously nothing like the real story of the doll, which would have made a much better movie.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

How scary is grudge?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Annabelle was really disappointing  Obviously nothing like the real story of the doll, which would have made a much better movie.



Aww  People have different opinions tho.

--

V/H/S is kind of boring for me >.>

--

Asian Horror Movies are also welcome here btw.


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> How scary is grudge?



It depends on the person, I actually found it a good horror film but it didn't scare me.

I tend to do this once in while to freak out my SO xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbbaaxaNC_c


Horror films are getting more and more cliche now, I can't find a good one for quite a while. Last one I found it was good and it wasn't exactly horror was Devil


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

What is the scariest horror movie you've ever watched?


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> What is the scariest horror movie you've ever watched?



In my opinion the only film that really scared me was the first Exorcist, I decided to watch it at 1AM and I was completly alone at home with no lights on and my house was in the middle of nowhere.

I do find horror games more effective than films.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 6, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> In my opinion the only film that really scared me was the first Exorcist, I decided to watch it at 1AM and I was completly alone at home with no lights on and my house was in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I do find horror games more effective than films.



Agreed, better pacing and atmosphere (for the most part) in horror games. Not a single 'horror' movie has been able to frighten me. I don't count gore as being a category of horror, so I'm not easily pleased. Just wish there was some decent writing in movies.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

My aunt who is a horror movie FANATIC told me Grudge was the scariest horror movie she's seen. Do any of you agree?


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 6, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Agreed, better pacing and atmosphere (for the most part) in horror games. Not a single 'horror' movie has been able to frighten me. I don't count gore as being a category of horror, so I'm not easily pleased. Just wish there was some decent writing in movies.



Thing was, I watched it a month later and I actually didn't find it scary afterwards, it was only that day that I freaked out.

Still want to finish my Amnesia but I'm trying to not freak out on horror games first.

Most people count gore as an horror type and the same goes for thriller. I don't count them, if not, then Silence of the Lambs would be horror(which is not).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't watch a lot of horror movies.I did watch the exorcist when i was 5 and i still remember it very well.Gave me nightmares for years.This coming weekend i get to go to the Teluride horror fest and watch a bunch of scary, gory movies at the theatre.Lol, can't wait.


----------



## Motte (Oct 6, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> And bless you Motte for your suggestions. I'd never even heard of some of those! Gonna binge watch them all this week.


Oh my  Leave me a comment on my profile after you've watched them!
I'm not at all a fan of most contemporary horror or conventional horror movies... I mostly enjoy psychological horror & artsy fartsy horror / movies in general.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 6, 2014)

I refuse to watch horror movies alone. There's gotta be someone I can hide behind at all the jump-scares or else I don't watch it at all. 

The last horror movie I watched was 'The Children' with some friends, and I'd say it was more gory than scary. It didn't have the greatest plot. It was about these kids who start to act all possessed or something, then they start killing the adults in some really brutal ways. My friends insisted that I watch it with them.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

I love horror movies so much but the other night i was watching some trailers of them and then my mum was like "don't watch them you'll get nightmares" and that night yes i had nightmares but i still love them <3


----------



## MistyBlue (Oct 6, 2014)

can't be dealing with horror movies, The worst i've ever seen was probably Cube (1997) but even that was just the end of it and I don't think it really classifies as a horror film. 

Even the trailer for Annabelle freaked me out, I'm really bad with jump-scares tbh


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 6, 2014)

This horror movie is so confusing but damn its disturbing!

All theses imagies will give you nightmares...also if you are sensetive about blood and chopping  intestines...do not watch


----------



## rubyy (Oct 6, 2014)

The decent 1 & 2


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Mama was terrible.



It had some potential, but as it went on it was just disappointing. Especially the ending.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> -
> 
> This horror movie is so confusing but damn its disturbing!
> 
> All theses imagies will give you nightmares...also if you are sensetive about blood and chopping  intestines...do not watch



The video was weird and gross. xD


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Oct 6, 2014)

Sinister is amazing, my favourite by far! It scared the life out of me... 

Dark Skies, Occulus, Let the Right One In and The Descent are great too. Oh and the original Carrie! We watched 7500 last night and I really enjoyed it, worth checking out. Horrors are the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't wait for this one http://youtu.be/szaLnKNWC-U


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 7, 2014)

I didn't read the whole list of top originally suggested so might repeat. Anyway here are some of my favs and classics as I love Halloween movie fests. A theatre here is playing a few good retro movies for Halloween so excited about that.

 1: Alfred Hitchcock Films; Psycho, Rope, Rear Window, Dial M for Murder, The Birds, Shadow of a Doubt is a fav. But for Halloween Psycho.
 2. Touch of Evil- Orson Welles; chilling ending
  3. Wes Craven Films:1) Original Nightmare on Elm St, all of his in that line esp first, third, and his New Nightmare circa 93? All but number two are good for the Freddy Krueger mythology. Me and my friends loved these when younger even if a little before our time was a great idea spinning into a crazy popular franchise, remake not recommended. 2) People already mentioned Cravens Scream Films, but will again. 3) His first, the original Last House on the Left, still disturbing.
  4: Rosemary's Baby-Roman Polanski; all too real, horrific people not made up monsters.
  5: The Shining- Great Jack Nicholson performance, good Steven King novel and great cinematography and directing.
  6: Original Cape Fear, remake ok.
 7:  Carrie-Original, is classic
 8:  Halloween, only the first
 9: Pet Cemetery, yes King again.
 10: Gothika
 11;  Bram Stokers Dracula
  12: Urban Legend; Good for 90s era horror, with the humor mixed in and twist ending. More for teens.
  12: House on Haunted Hill-Vincent Price version. (Note: Also his disc of short scary stories by Hawthorne and Poe. There are many collections so to be specific it would say "Tales of Terror" (the collection of some Poe shorts) and "Twice Told Tales" the eerier Hawthorne based short films. That combo disc is worth finding. The Poe one mentioned can be found on other discs with more Poe, or in combo with some of his other separates "The Abominable Dr. Phones" and "Madhouse" (also Poe). But to find the one including "Twice told Tales" is a gem for both classic film and short story fans.)
 13: Body Snatchers 90s and of course original 70s Invasion of the Body Snatchers.
 14: The exorcist-Will make you wish you were watching paranormal activity to calm down.
  15: Steven King again: Christine, Cujo, Dead Zone
  16: Poltergeist- Even more interesting due to the curse that supposedly plagued the shoot and cast.
  17: When a Stranger Calls; The original scary babysitter film, American.
  18:  Evil Dead
  19: Children of the Corn
  20: Village of the Damned
  21: Original Omen...that kid alone, creepy.
  22:The Sixth Sense
  23: The Others
  24:Night of the Living Dead
  25:Salem's Lot...not nice vampires
  26: Jaws
  27:Creepshow
  28: It
  29: Twilight  Zone:The Movie. Also with an offscreen story.
  30: Candyman

Ok, will stop there at even 30, but original Nightmare on Elm St is a must for me, was a totally new idea, same man that brought us Scream when things got stale. Wes Craven is one of our best horror directors in America. Hitchcock films, well enough said.

On a lighter side the animated Disney version of a Sleepy Hollow is a delightful classic for those with young ones.

Yes, a film person, but unlike many who study film, I do appreciate horror as a genre when done well. There is more but if curious ask. Said quite a few many already. I also know some very good comedy horror.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 13, 2014)

I just watched Annabelle yesterday with my friends. XD


----------



## nammie (Oct 13, 2014)

I was watching some old school horror last night, and man The Innocents is really creepy O:


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

milkeh said:


> I just watched Annabelle yesterday with my friends. XD



What did you think?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 14, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> What did you think?



Well.. Annabelle is not that scary for me and the characters are stupid tho. xD

--

Time to watch some old school movies.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 14, 2014)

milkeh said:


> Well.. Annabelle is not that scary for me and the characters are stupid tho. xD
> 
> --
> 
> Time to watch some old school movies.



i found annabelle terrifying. but i dont do well with horror movies


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 14, 2014)

How about some classics 





There is a game of this one too but renamed it "clock tower" to super nintendo.


----------



## unravel (Oct 14, 2014)

Y U NO ADD CHUCKIEDOLL MOVIES!!!! Anyway I watched Anabelle and tbh its not very scary its funny in cinema because guys were screaming like a girl for fun and troll their friends one of my friend is really scared (probably shes not inot horror). My friend said conjuring is boring I'm planning to watch it after exam. I remember something called the devil is among us or something my parents said that the movie is okay will watch it soon.

My parents are into horror I prefer asian horror. Shake rattle and roll series is good its PH movie been looking for eng subs and found one lel

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shake rattle and roll is funny for ne thats why its good (yeah horro) anywone recommend me koream/japanese horror? Ty


----------



## milkeh (Oct 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Y U NO ADD CHUCKIEDOLL MOVIES!!!! Anyway I watched Anabelle and tbh its not very scary its funny in cinema because guys were screaming like a girl for fun and troll their friends one of my friend is really scared (probably shes not inot horror). My friend said conjuring is boring I'm planning to watch it after exam. I remember something called the devil is among us or something my parents said that the movie is okay will watch it soon.
> 
> My parents are into horror I prefer asian horror. Shake rattle and roll series is good its PH movie been looking for eng subs and found one lel
> 
> ...



Chuckiedoll.. You mean Chucky? And I live in Philippines. Shake, rattle and roll is good but I don't really watch horror movies that are produced here in Philippines. I prefer the comedy ones though.


----------



## Motte (Oct 14, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> How about some classics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha this movie. I made an effort a while ago to watch all movies Goblin did the soundtrack for. Tenebre & Suspiria are classics.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Y U NO ADD CHUCKIEDOLL MOVIES!!!!



It is on the list, I suggested them


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

How about "Braindead"?

I spit on your grave part 2 was also pretty good. Not as good as part 1 though. 

How about adding another list in your openingspost of your favourite horrormovies so far? Makes it easier to suggest and is nice for me as a reference, since I`m looking for more horrormovies as well.

Would you rather was btw pretty good, anybody know more examples of these kind of horror movies? With like a game element in it?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 15, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> How about adding another list in your openingspost of your favourite horrormovies so far? Makes it easier to suggest and is nice for me as a reference, since I`m looking for more horrormovies as well.



That sounds nice. I'll edit the front page with my favorites.


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2014)

Guys is this good?
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=715469598522295


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 15, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> House on Haunted Hill/The Haunting-Vincent Price versions. Also his disc of short scary stories by Hawthorne and Poe.



I got really confused by the list in the OP. So I dug and dug until I found where these two titles got merged together.

Vincent Price wasn't in The Haunting. Although the '63 version does sound like it'd be right up his alley! c:
Also there are three movies by that title, and one is nothing like the others. One is trying to be a horror movie, but it's certainly a comedy.

There's the one from '63 about a sleep study gone awry.
There's a remake of that (which I love and adore and highly recommend).
And one that's very obviously voice acted by Siri. Siri has postpartum depression. (this movie is hilarious and I highly recommend it for the giggles).


Anyhow. That aside, lol.

Personal favorites for me are insane asylum movies, and I really liked *Insanitarium*. It's truly a hidden gem. You can't go wrong with a "mad doctor experimenting on the patients" movie. Especially when the first fellow crazy guy we meet just feels like Hannibal Lecter reincarnate. I still need to get Boyfriend to watch it with me. Oh, and if any movie short of a Saw/Hostel style torture movie needs a gore tag, it's this one. Sometimes it feels like they put more guts on-screen just to have more guts on-screen.

That's probably why I loved the remake of House on Haunted Hill so much; I just really loved the story behind it. Dr. Vannacut was a wonderful addition.


Also a fan of coma movies. As cheesy as they are, as awkward as their timelines are.. I love the way they portray being caught in this hellish limbo between life and death. They weren't very well-received by critics, likely for those very reasons.. but I adored *Room 6* and *Soul Survivors*.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 15, 2014)

I actually fixed the front page so you can easily see or find movies. If it's still not that good, I'll fix it again.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 15, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I got really confused by the list in the OP. So I dug and dug until I found where these two titles got merged together.
> 
> Vincent Price wasn't in The Haunting. Although the '63 version does sound like it'd be right up his alley! c:
> Also there are three movies by that title, and one is nothing like the others. One is trying to be a horror movie, but it's certainly a comedy. " quote]
> ...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2014)

IZZY WA LOVES SCARY MOVIES!!!!


----------

